# Just moved to Cheadle Hulme...



## shadeofshyness (25 June 2013)

Hi all 
I moved house last week from Sale to Cheadle Hulme and now it is impossible for me to get to my riding lessons in Carrington after work due to traffic. I'm going to try to get them changed to weekends whenever I can but unfortunately most of my weekends are booked up with events for the next few months  
I was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere closer to Cheadle Hulme that is reputable and has decent horses?
I've done a search on the BHS website and the only one I can find is Bank Farm Riding School in Poynton. Anyone know it? Mobberley also came up but that's as far away as Carrington...
Help! 
Thanks x


----------



## dancingkris (25 June 2013)

Avoid Glen Jakes in Offerton - awful place!


----------



## shadeofshyness (26 June 2013)

Oh yes... I already know that one. Bargepole.


----------



## diddy (26 June 2013)

Haven't really got any experience of adult lessons but can completely recommend Mobberley from when my kids were learning - they were really good. Bank Farm was fine for hacking out but the lessons were a bit samey - although might be different for adults


----------



## LovesCobs (26 June 2013)

Are u sure u can't make Carrington? They have lessons until quite late if they're private
And some adult group sessions later on. U could go after the traffic calms down at 7ish? If its Carrington rc u mean (not sure about the others in the same area)  Sorry I don't know of anywhere in your area  and in my experience Stockport way and heading up Wilmslow way the traffic is bad as well x


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 June 2013)

Yes it's Carrington RC - my OH isn't keen on driving me there after work. I am working on him for the 8pm lessons though! Used to have 6pm on a Monday night but it's impossible now  
I've never had to rely on him for lifts before but I just can't afford the taxi there and back anymore - it was £20 a pop from my last house and it's way further now, would end up being more than the actual lesson haha.
Was hoping there'd be somewhere in Bramhall as there are horses everywhere but it must just all be livery!


----------



## ATrueClassAct (27 June 2013)

Sadly no RS around Bramhall area, they're just livery yards. Newbarn Livery is probably too far but that's run by the lady who used to run Mobberly riding school. Mobberly is very good for a riding school. Glenn Jakes is barge pole. Mill Farm in Hazel Grove came up? I haven't personally heard of it but I didn't really learn to ride round here.


----------



## LovesCobs (27 June 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			Yes it's Carrington RC - my OH isn't keen on driving me there after work. I am working on him for the 8pm lessons though! Used to have 6pm on a Monday night but it's impossible now  
I've never had to rely on him for lifts before but I just can't afford the taxi there and back anymore - it was £20 a pop from my last house and it's way further now, would end up being more than the actual lesson haha.
Was hoping there'd be somewhere in Bramhall as there are horses everywhere but it must just all be livery!
		
Click to expand...

ahh well, tell him its that or you will go insane, you'll end up being a really ratty, unhappy  wife, or it will cost in driving lessons (if you don't drive yet), extra insurance on the car for you, or even your own run around! orrrrr he could take you  he wants a happy you doesn't he

I used to go to Carrington, then pleaded with sharon to part with one of the horses and let me buy him as I wanted him! never regretted it (3 years or so ago now)

there may well be yards around bramhall I just done know of any, but I know the area a bit and the traffic will be just as bad, waiting until an 8pm class will be your best bet. he can have a nice coffee and a snack whilst he waits!


----------



## dancingkris (27 June 2013)

In reality Mobberley isn't too far from you?? I did some temp work in Cheadle for a few weeks and had the horses in Mobberley at the time so I had to drive past Mobberley RS to get to them. It used to take me about 30 mins but that was at 5.30 so later on might be quicker?? Its not far from Wilmslow town centre and if you can duck down the back roads to cut out the town centre traffic you can save loads of time! Hope you find somewhere suitable soon.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (27 June 2013)

Hello,

I started taking some riding lesson in October last year at Mill Farm Riding School & Trekking Centre (Hazel Grove). 
However after a month there I was not really getting how to post correctly so went to try the horse riding simulator at Carrington. After that I stop my lessons at Mill farm and now going to Carrington. 

Things I did not like at Mill Farm:
- Could never get the same instructor
- The manege was very muddy and the horses want to stay in the middle to avoid the mud.
- Not many choices of horses
- Not very good facilities (no indoor manege, cafe, etc..)
- They would not give one hour lessons, only half an hour
- I don't think the instructors were qualified
- could on pay cash only with correct change !
It is ok for hacking (depending on the guide) but not for the lessons.

I actually went for a private lesson at Bank Farm last Sunday.
I was looking for somewhere nearer (I'm in Stockport). I was having my lessons at Carrington on a Friday but my husband (who only just started riding) could not always get that day off work so wanted to "top up" for more lessons.
Actuality from this week , Carrington is closing on a Friday so I will give it a try on Sundays. The only thing is that it's more expensive so that will add up to £60 more a month !

Anyway, this is my experience last Sunday at Bank Farm
- They seem very disorganised, I booked a couple of week in advance and asked me to phone on the day of my lesson to see if the weather was ok. So I phoned a couple of hours before and she said it was raining to call back 1/2 hours before to lesson to check again. She said "it's dry now you can come or not it's your choice" !! So it looks like they don't give lessons when it's raining !!
So we went there and they were not very helpful. I did not know if we had to get the horses or what. She just told us to go at the manege (luckily someone volunteer to show us where is was !!)
I though it was weird not to use a mounting block (I had to ask for one) ??
We trotted most of the lesson doing figures of 8. 
 I though the horse I had my lesson on was too "beginner" for me but then they did not know my level when I booked.
The instructor was ok and maybe it's the fact that he did not know us that we did pretty much the same thing for 30  minutes.

I might give it another go for an hour lesson to see if how it goes. 
I think they said that the adult group lessons are only during the week 
(wanted to save a bit and try group lessons but only can at weekends).
Even though I think she said there was a group lesson for "older" adults on Saturday late afternoon ..I need to check that !

I don't think that helps to much! 

Joanne


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 June 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			ahh well, tell him its that or you will go insane, you'll end up being a really ratty, unhappy  wife, or it will cost in driving lessons (if you don't drive yet), extra insurance on the car for you, or even your own run around! orrrrr he could take you  he wants a happy you doesn't he

I used to go to Carrington, then pleaded with sharon to part with one of the horses and let me buy him as I wanted him! never regretted it (3 years or so ago now)

there may well be yards around bramhall I just done know of any, but I know the area a bit and the traffic will be just as bad, waiting until an 8pm class will be your best bet. he can have a nice coffee and a snack whilst he waits!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I like your thinking! I'm having lessons (and have been on and off for 1 years) but hate driving with a passion! I'm trying so hard to like it now that I really really need it for horsey purposes.

What was the horse's name? I've ridden there since 2009 when I moved to the area so may remember him! There is one I would love to buy myself there now, if only I had the time for a horse.


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 June 2013)

dancingkris said:



			In reality Mobberley isn't too far from you?? I did some temp work in Cheadle for a few weeks and had the horses in Mobberley at the time so I had to drive past Mobberley RS to get to them. It used to take me about 30 mins but that was at 5.30 so later on might be quicker?? Its not far from Wilmslow town centre and if you can duck down the back roads to cut out the town centre traffic you can save loads of time! Hope you find somewhere suitable soon.
		
Click to expand...

As a non-driver I have no idea, OH just thinks it would only save a minute compared to the Carrington journey! We've only just moved so once we're all settled we'll have to test drive it!


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 June 2013)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			Hello,

I started taking some riding lesson in October last year at Mill Farm Riding School & Trekking Centre (Hazel Grove). 
However after a month there I was not really getting how to post correctly so went to try the horse riding simulator at Carrington. After that I stop my lessons at Mill farm and now going to Carrington. 

Things I did not like at Mill Farm:
- Could never get the same instructor
- The manege was very muddy and the horses want to stay in the middle to avoid the mud.
- Not many choices of horses
- Not very good facilities (no indoor manege, cafe, etc..)
- They would not give one hour lessons, only half an hour
- I don't think the instructors where qualified
- could on pay cash only with correct change !
It is ok for hacking (depending on the guide) but not for the lessons.

I actually went for a private lesson at Bank Farm last Sunday.
I was looking for somewhere nearer (I'm in Stockport). I was having my lessons at Carrington on a Friday but my husband (who only just started riding) could not always get that day off work so wanted to "top up" for more lessons.
Actuality from this week , Carrington is closing on a Friday so I will give it a try on Sundays. The only thing is that it's more expensive so that will add up to £60 more a month !

Anyway, this is my experience last Sunday at Bank Farm
- They seem very disorganised, I booked a couple of week in advance and asked me to phone on the day of my lesson to see if the weather was ok. So I phoned a couple of hours before and she said it was raining to call back 1/2 hours before to lesson to check again. She said "it's dry now you can come or not it's your choice" !! So it looks like they don't give lessons when it's raining !!
So we went there and they were not very helpful. I did not know if we had to get the horses or what. She just told us to go at the manege (luckily someone volunteer to show us where is was !!)
I though it was weird not to use a mounting block (I had to ask for one) ??
We trotted most of the lesson doing figures of 8. 
 I though the horse I had my lesson on was too "beginner" for me but then they did not know my level went I booked.
The instructor was ok and maybe it's the fact that he did not know us that we did pretty much the same thing for 30  minutes.

I might give it another go for an hour lesson to see if how it goes. 
I think they said that the adult group lessons are only during the week 
(wanted to save a bit and try group lessons but only can at weekends).
Even though I think she said there was a group lesson for "older" adults on Saturday late afternoon ..I need to check that !

I don't think that helps to much! 

Joanne
		
Click to expand...

Well you have certainly put me off the first one! The second, hmm, doesn't sound great either. I'm really looking for somewhere that has your non-typical riding school horses (like Carrington) and isn't geared totally towards kids and/or beginners. Think I've been spoilt at Carrington as nowhere else ever sounds as good! 

I do think that's funny not being given a mounting block you know... much better for the horses if they automatically use one, whatever the level of rider. Seems funny they don't give lessons in the rain too! Perhaps their arena surface isn't up to it, but seems like they must lose out on a lot of business through that as being based round here it's raining 90% of the time haha.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (27 June 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			Well you have certainly put me off the first one! The second, hmm, doesn't sound great either. I'm really looking for somewhere that has your non-typical riding school horses (like Carrington) and isn't geared totally towards kids and/or beginners. Think I've been spoilt at Carrington as nowhere else ever sounds as good! 

I do think that's funny not being given a mounting block you know... much better for the horses if they automatically use one, whatever the level of rider. Seems funny they don't give lessons in the rain too! Perhaps their arena surface isn't up to it, but seems like they must lose out on a lot of business through that as being based round here it's raining 90% of the time haha.
		
Click to expand...

They definitely can't match Carrington but I had a look at Mobberley's website and it does look quite good. Looks a bit expensive though (£35 for half an hour lesson after 16:00!)..I can get an hour private lesson (weekend) at Carrington for a bit less...
Even though I am only a novice I still like a little bit of a challenge with the horses (I like riding "Brambles" at the moment). I don't know if Bank farm have similar horses. I can't wait for my lesson on Sunday as I am supposed to try cantering with no stirrups !
Good luck with your search !


----------



## dancingkris (27 June 2013)

On my phone so I can't quote - but if you decide on Mobberley and need a guide to the back lanes of Wilmslow to save some time please do let me know and I'd be happy to give you a guided tour! I'm always running late so know shortcuts all over the local places!!


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 June 2013)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			They definitely can't match Carrington but I had a look at Mobberley's website and it does look quite good. Looks a bit expensive though (£35 for half an hour lesson after 16:00!)..I can get an hour private lesson (weekend) at Carrington for a bit less...
Even though I am only a novice I still like a little bit of a challenge with the horses (I like riding "Brambles" at the moment). I don't know if Bank farm have similar horses. I can't wait for my lesson on Sunday as I am supposed to try cantering with no stirrups !
Good luck with your search !
		
Click to expand...

My purse is quaking at that price. Carrington do an hour private for £26.50 I think it is (I should know as that's where all my £££££ goes!). I don't find half an hour is long enough to get anything done - once you've warmed up it's nearly over! Good luck with cantering without stirrups - it's comfier than trotting so you'll be fine  

Brambles is a grump!  Acorn and Pride are my favourites but they are all gorgeous.


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 June 2013)

dancingkris said:



			On my phone so I can't quote - but if you decide on Mobberley and need a guide to the back lanes of Wilmslow to save some time please do let me know and I'd be happy to give you a guided tour! I'm always running late so know shortcuts all over the local places!!
		
Click to expand...

That's so kind - thank you!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (28 June 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			My purse is quaking at that price. Carrington do an hour private for £26.50 I think it is (I should know as that's where all my £££££ goes!). I don't find half an hour is long enough to get anything done - once you've warmed up it's nearly over! Good luck with cantering without stirrups - it's comfier than trotting so you'll be fine  

Brambles is a grump!  Acorn and Pride are my favourites but they are all gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Yep , £26.50 during the week but now that I have to go on a Sunday it will be £33.50 ! 
I agree 1/2 hours is not long enough, you can't learn something new it's too short!

With Brambles it's not "love at first sight" but it kind of grows on you. He can be quite spooky too but since I started with him he is a lot better (at first he would not even walk in a straight line !) 
I only had Acorn once (during a "day on the farm" lesson) and I quite liked him (not even sure it's a boy?) and never seen Pride !

I was trying to practice cantering with no stirrups this morning (I have a part share loan on Fridays) but his trot is so bouncy I could not keep up long enough to ask to canter ! I guess I need to get used to sit his trot first and once I get that I could try to canter..
I am supposed to try it on Shannon (she has quite an easy trot) , I think Brambles 's trot is as bouncy as "my" Pablo !!


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 June 2013)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			Yep , £26.50 during the week but now that I have to go on a Sunday it will be £33.50 ! 
I agree 1/2 hours is not long enough, you can't learn something new it's too short!

With Brambles it's not "love at first sight" but it kind of grows on you. He can be quite spooky too but since I started with him he is a lot better (at first he would not even walk in a straight line !) 
I only had Acorn once (during a "day on the farm" lesson) and I quite liked him (not even sure it's a boy?) and never seen Pride !

I was trying to practice cantering with no stirrups this morning (I have a part share loan on Fridays) but his trot is so bouncy I could not keep up long enough to ask to canter ! I guess I need to get used to sit his trot first and once I get that I could try to canter..
I am supposed to try it on Shannon (she has quite an easy trot) , I think Brambles 's trot is as bouncy as "my" Pablo !!
		
Click to expand...


Ah! We have met!!! I remember you from the day on the farm, you were telling me about Pablo at lunch time - I think you had just recently begun your share. I was the girl who rode Acorn in the afternoon that day (Acorn is a lady, by the way!).


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (28 June 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			Ah! We have met!!! I remember you from the day on the farm, you were telling me about Pablo at lunch time - I think you had just recently begun your share. I was the girl who rode Acorn in the afternoon that day (Acorn is a lady, by the way!).
		
Click to expand...

oh yes, I remember you 
It's going quite well with Pablo actually, I was not sure at first (he is part arab and part warmblood) but he is very well behave most of the time. He does have a fast canter but I quite like that and he is a very pretty boy  
Oops did not know Acorn was a girl..


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 June 2013)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			oh yes, I remember you 
It's going quite well with Pablo actually, I was not sure at first (he is part arab and part warmblood) but he is very well behave most of the time. He does have a fast canter but I quite like that and he is a very pretty boy  
Oops did not know Acorn was a girl..

Click to expand...

He sounds lovely - Arabs are always so striking looking. Can't wait until I pass my test so I can get a share horse again. Glad you are getting on well with him. If you're doing any more days on the farm if any are announced I will no doubt see you there! I think I might end up having to have Carrington lessons on Sundays while I'm relying on my other half for lifts, so I might see you there soon


----------



## bananaloaf (28 June 2013)

When I used to ride at Mobberley it was £20 for 1 hour group lesson which was good value. It looks to have gone up to £23 which still isn't bad for an hour. The facilities are good (2 x outdoor arena, 2 x indoor arena) but whilst I was there it seemed a bit more focused on the PC kids. Don't know of any other decent schools near Cheadle Hulme, sorry!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (29 June 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			He sounds lovely - Arabs are always so striking looking. Can't wait until I pass my test so I can get a share horse again. Glad you are getting on well with him. If you're doing any more days on the farm if any are announced I will no doubt see you there! I think I might end up having to have Carrington lessons on Sundays while I'm relying on my other half for lifts, so I might see you there soon 

Click to expand...

There is another adult " Day on the farm" on the 21st of July  (according to their Facebook page) however I am off to France for 2 weeks on that day !
I've book myself a full day horse riding in the Pyrenees, a "Sunset" two and a half hours ride on the beach and a 3 hours ride in the Camargue !!
I just can't wait 
I've got my husband into it too now so he started taking some lessons and actually he is learning quite fast..he is just not as obsessed as me about it though 

So I might see you around !


----------



## shadeofshyness (8 July 2013)

Does anyone know Mill Farm Riding School in Hazel Grove?


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (8 July 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			Does anyone know Mill Farm Riding School in Hazel Grove?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do, I started riding at Mill Farm Riding School 9 months ago. I went there for around 5-6 weeks then I changed for Carrington Riding Centre.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (8 July 2013)

I used to live in Cheadle Hulme and kept my horse in Mobberley. You will probably find it is much quicker to get to Mobberley than Carrington during rush hour as the M60 seems to get really backed up around that time.


----------



## shadeofshyness (8 July 2013)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			Yes I do, I started riding at Mill Farm Riding School 9 months ago. I went there for around 5-6 weeks then I changed for Carrington Riding Centre.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Joanne, I thought your other post said Bank Farm not Mill Farm... oops. I did read it, promise!


----------



## shadeofshyness (8 July 2013)

StoptheCavalry said:



			I used to live in Cheadle Hulme and kept my horse in Mobberley. You will probably find it is much quicker to get to Mobberley than Carrington during rush hour as the M60 seems to get really backed up around that time.
		
Click to expand...

They only do half hour lessons sadly. I never get much out of them and prefer a full hour.


----------

